# Xvid codec?



## lonny (Oct 15, 2002)

I came across a movie ripped with the XDIV codec.
I found a website:

www.xvid.org 

But it doesn't say anything about a Mac version. Does anyone know anything about this codec? 
VLC can play the video, but not the audio.. weird.


----------



## PowerPC (Jan 24, 2003)

I've been able to play a Xvid encoded file, which couldn't be played with the Divx 5 codec, after I installed 3ixv Delta 4 from this location:

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=9563&db=mac

I don't know why, but there is a problem with the audio module, the image's perfect but I've got no sound...

Let me know if you succeed.


----------



## PowerPC (Jan 24, 2003)

I got it working.

First you have to download the "3ivx Codec"
from http://www.3ivx.com

Then download the DivX II Doctor:
http://doctor.3ivx.com/download.html

and use the latest to repair your AVI.

It fixes the sound in the sound in the AVI and export everything in QuickTime .mov format, which you'll enjoy.


----------



## lonny (Jan 24, 2003)

Thx guys!
Actually what I couldn't play was the .wma encoded audio. I used ffmpegx to extract it and then encoded it in mp3 again.

love divx's!


----------



## ByerlyRips (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Lonny, I think MPlayer will play .wma audio. I always use VLC because all my DivX files have MP3 audio so I haven't tried out MPlayer.


----------



## lonny (Jan 25, 2003)

Never tried mplayer.. maybe it's about time! VLC is fine for me


----------

